# Deep Tracks - Rod Stewart - "Atlantic Crossing"



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

View attachment 107065


Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Rod Stewart - "Atlantic Crossing"

"Atlantic Crossing" is Rod Stewart's sixth album, released in 1975. It peaked at number one in the UK (his fifth solo album to do so), and number nine on the Billboard Top Pop Albums chart.

The title indicated Stewart's new commercial and artistic direction, referring to both his crossing over to Warner Brothers and on his departure to escape the 83 per cent top rate of income tax introduced by British Labour Prime Minister Harold Wilson for the jet-set lifestyle in Los Angeles (where he had applied for American citizenship at this time).

The album was divided into a slow side and a fast side, apparently at the suggestion of Stewart's then-girlfriend, Swedish actress Britt Ekland. Stewart would repeat the format for his next two albums.

With "Atlantic Crossing", Stewart ended his association with Ronnie Wood, Ian McLagan and the stable of musicians who had been his core collaborators on his classic run of albums for Mercury Records, fusing soul and folk. Instead, he used a group of session musicians, including The Memphis Horns and three-quarters of Booker T. and the MG's.

Note: Four "Bonus Tracks" recorded during these sessions have been added to the original 10 track release.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_Crossing

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

"Three Time Loser" -






"Alright For An Hour" -






"All in the Name of Rock 'N' Roll" -






"Drift Away" -






"Stone Cold Sober" -






"I Don't Want to Talk About It" -






"It's Not The Spotlight" -






"This Old Heart of Mine (Is Weak for You)" -






"Still Love You" -






"Sailing" -






"Skye Boat Song (The Atlantic Crossing Drum & Pipe Band)" -






"To Love Somebody" -






"Holy Cow" -






"Return to Sender" -


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Had anyone previously slowed down This Old Heart of Mine revealing a glorious aching melody? In the UK this was (I think) the first single and a reason to get excited after the miss that was Smiler.

The rest of the album was the beginning of the disappointment and a slide into turgidity and irrelevance (at least to me).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have to agree with Belowpar here. Ok, Rod may have had half of the Muscle Shoals session heavies at his disposal and the great Tom Dowd pushing the faders but if it was a Southern-fried Deep Soul classic Rod was after then a Southern-fried Deep Soul classic it certainly ain't - this is Rod slipping all too cosily into West Coast-style MOR, with little of the organic gut-bucket energy which characterised his previous work. It all started to become so shallow from here on in: forget the 'laddish' titles like _A Night on the Town_, _Foot Loose and Fancy Free_ and _Blondes Have More Fun_ - the more albums Rod sold as the 70s wore on, the lamer his output became. Sad, but his choice...


----------

